# EAT Abschlussprüfung 2009



## Ricco Richter (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Hallo Leute, 

Wollte mich mal umhören ob denn jemand hier Erfahrung mit der Abschlussprüfung Teil 2 EAT gemacht hat?

Hauptsächlich geht es mir um Erfahrungen/Berichte über die praktische Prüfung...genauer den betrieblichen Auftrag?  

Würde gerne wissen was ihr euch so für Themen/Projekte ausgewählt habt und wie ihr die Dokumentation und später das Fachgespräch bei der Prüfung bewältigt habt!? 

Danke!!! 

Gruß, Ricces


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Moin,
Willkommen im Club hab sie auch bald...
Es gibt keine Themen zur auswahl sondern es ist ein Fester vorgegebener auftrag den du machen musst außer du machst nicht PAL sondern den betrieblichen...wann hast du

MfG
Maike


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Hi

ich hab morgen Abschlussprüfung in Frankfurt.

mache auch den betrieblichen Auftrag. Mein Thema -> Ansteuerung von ET200s über Profibus DP.

kann mir auch noch nich so ganz vorstellen wie das ablaufen wird aber ich hoffe mal das ich bestehe. Theorie hab ich schon bestanden =)


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Ricco Richter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Dokumentation von mir hat 40 Seiten mit Anhang.


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Im betrieblichen Auftrag hast du deine Dokumentation vorzulegen und nach der Doku wirst du abgefragt was die anlage macht wie sie arbeitet und fragen zu bauteilen die du verwendet hast...fragen zu schaltplänen...zum programm z.B was Merker sind usw...

also kommt schon was zusammen
min. 2 Prüfer sind im raum

P.s. Viel Glück Insane


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Frage Insane:

Hast du ein Deckblatt und Inhaltsverzeichnis mit in der Doku und dein Messprotokoll und Stückliste ??


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Ja so ungefähr hab ichs mir auch vorgestellt.

Ich hoffe das das morgen alles hin haut und ich genung kann. Ich weiss mittlerweile auch nich mehr was ich lernen soll.

wie hast du die vorbereitet ??? wann hast du Prüfung und welches thema hast du genommen ???


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Hier mein Inhaltsverzeichniss

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*​
​ 
*                                                                                                                              Seite:*
*Deckblatt                                                                                                                  1*
*Inhaltsverzeichnis                                                                                                   2*
*Einführung                                                                                                                            3*
*Layout                                                                                                                                     4*
*Auftragsbeschreibung                                                                                                       5 *
*Information                                                                                                                             6*
*Auftragsplanung                                                                                                                 7*
*Auftragsdurchführung                                                                                            9*
*Materialien                                                                                                                           15*
*Inbetriebnahme                                                                                                                  16*
*Eigene Bewertung                                                                                                               17*
*Quellennachweis                                                                                                               18*


*Anlagen:*

*Anlagen Inhaltsverzeichnis                                                                                                19*
*Antrag auf Genehmigung des Betrieblichen Auftrags                                        20*
*Persönliche Erklärung zum Betrieblichen Auftrag                                                      23 *
*Information über WL 23                                                                                                  24*
*Information über ET200S                                                                                              27*
*Information über S7 317-2DP                                                                                        29*
*Information über Profibus DP                                                                                     30*
*Schaltplan                                                                                                                           31*
*S7 Programm                                                                                                                 36*
*Bilder der Anlage                                                                                                           37 *


* sry ausrichtung passt hier irgendwie nich so ;-)  aber wir dir ja  trotzdem weiter helfen *


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Hab kein Thema hab PAL nehmen müssen..
Programm noch mal durchgegangen, Stromlaufpläne und die Einzelnen Bauteil die ich verwende noch mal geGooglet um eventuelle fiese fragen zu meistern


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Sauber gemacht aber wo hast du deine Stromlaufpläne


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe mal nich auf so viele dreiste fagen ...

bin eigentlich gut vorbereitet und weiss über alles bescheid was in meiner Doku steht.

ach ja maik wir haben ja auch bei dir schon drüber geredet ^^  du hattets probleme mit der anzeige oder ??  verwechsel ich das jetzt ??

wie sieht deine doku aus ??  so vom aufbau ??  und hast du vill. ne idee was ich noch lernen könnte ?


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Sauber gemacht aber wo hast du deine Stromlaufpläne


 

Sry fällt mir grad auf   sind im Inhaltsverzeichniss als "Schaltplan" betitelt. ich hab nur die Seiten drin die ich auch bearbeitet habe den restlichen Plan nehm ich einfach mal so mit ...  sind mehr als 100 Seiten das wollte ich denen nich antun ;-)


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Ja genau mit der Anzeige da hab ich auch wieder ein Problem aber was anderes halt....

1. Deckblatt
2. Inhaltsverzeichnis
3. Unterweisungsnachweis für Arbeitssicherheit
4. Stückliste, Stromlaufpläne, Klemmenpläne
5. Funktionsbeschreibung
6. Symboltabelle,Step 7 Programm
7. Messprotokolle,Funktionstabelle, Inbetriebnahmeprotokoll


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

Du musst die Hundert Seiten denen aber geben sonst gibts noch punktabzug da du alles vorlegen musst


----------



## Insane (13 Januar 2009)

Ja ok =) 

ich hab sogar noch ne werkzeugliste angelegt. Schade das die Doku nich benotet wird. Habt ihr en paar infos in der Schule drüber bekommen wie ihr euch vorbereiten sollt oder was man auf jeden fall dabei haben muss ??? 

ich bin nämlich wenig unterstützt worden ...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2009)

Zum Schaltplan:

Wenn du den in elektronischer Form hast, könntest du ihn auch auf ne CD brennen und in den Bericht mit reinnehmen. Dann sparst du dir die hundert Seiten.


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

ne im ausbildungszentrum haben sie uns bißchen was drüber gesagt
nein cerberus man muss es ausdrucken weil sie es mit in der Gesprächsphase brauchen um eventuelle fragen daraus zu ziehen


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> nein cerberus man muss es ausdrucken weil sie es mit in der Gesprächsphase brauchen um eventuelle fragen daraus zu ziehen


 
Zahlen die euch dann wenigstens die Druckkosten??


----------



## Mike369 (13 Januar 2009)

druckst du in der arbeit aus ansonsten hast pech gehabt wegen den paar euros zahlen die nix


----------



## Ricco Richter (13 Januar 2009)

Danke nochmal für die vielen antworten!

Ich hab erst im Mai Prüfung wollt mich aber schon mal rechtzeitig über alles informieren! 

Zum Thema Doku....man muss sie auf jedenfall mitbringen aber in die Benotung fließt ie nicht mit ein hab ich das so richtig verstanden!?

Gruß, Ricces


----------



## Mike369 (14 Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Doku und benotung weiß ich nichts genaues...füg mich in der freundschaftsliste mit ein und frag mich anfang januar nochmal dann kann ich s dir sagen
mfg
Maike


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte gestern Prüfung und hab mit 92% bestanden. Hab meine Ausbildung damit abgeschlossen =) 

wenn ihr fragen zur prüfung oder zur doku habt dann fragt ;-)


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch alter
mfg
Maike


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch alter
> mfg
> Maike


 

danke danke ... du schaffst das auch =)   

wann haste denn ?


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Logo wird schon klappen, am 28.01.09


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Jo is ja nochn bissi zeit ... klappt schon ;-)


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Hast du grad Zeit hab n Problem mit meinem Programm dann würd ich s dir schnell schicken
der Zähler im FC 7 zählt automatisch bis 99 wenn er ein Signalkriegt er soll aber immer nur 1 hoch zählen pro signal...und er setzt bei 99 auch nicht zurück auf 0


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

ja kannst mirs ma schicken hab zwar nich wirklich zeit aber ich kann ma kurz drüber schauen


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Danke dir alter hast was gut


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Du hast ja gar keinen Zählerwert eingestellt .... ?!?! 

C#0  ????       was genau funktioniert nicht ?


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Beim FC 6 funktionierts aber mit C#0 das ist ja nur der wert mit dem er anfängt...
ja er zählt halt bis 99 durch und das nur mit einem signal und er soll halt pro signal nur um 1 hoch zählen... und er hört bei 99 nicht auf bzw. fängt nicht von vorne an


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Also gesetzt wird der ja durch anlage ein. 

vorwärtszählen ist M0.3 -> und <- E0.7  das heisst wenn die beiden aktiv sind sollte der zähler um eins steigen ??   tut er aber nicht sondern geht direkt auf 99 ?   und dann lässt er sich nich mehr zurücksetzen ??


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Ne nicht wenn beide sondern nur einer gesetzt ist der eine für vorwärts und der eine für rückwärts
er zählt nicht immer um eins pro signal sondern er zählt bis 999 mit einem signal
und er setzt bei 99 nicht zurück auf 0


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

M3.0  Und  E0.7   Klar müssen beide ne 1 haben !!!   E0.7 ist ja extra invertiert damit der ne dauer 1 hat oder ??? 

guck ma bei dem merker 2.1  bei dem stimmt was nich. ich gucke auch nochma


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Achso ja die zwei schon


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Ne  quatsch mit dem merker ...  warte =)


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich simuliere ises bei mir so ->   Ich setzte erst mal den zähler ( S6 )  danach M3.0 dann hab ich ja die eins auf VZ.  Dann läuft der zähler kurz durch und startet als wieder von vorne .... hast du ma simuliert ? 

der zählt den dezimalwert immer bis 10 und fängt von vorne an ohne das ich was mache


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

passt schon M3.0 und E0.7 damit der Zähler im FC7 anspringt


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

ja aber nur wenn noch E0.7 an ist aber er soll ja nicht durch laufen sondern nur eins hoch zählen so oft ich halt M0.3 drücke
rücksetzen tut er bei mir nicht


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

wenn ich rücksetzen drücke dann schon aber nicht automatisch bei 99


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

Leg dir ma en Variablentabelle an und guck dir das ma an wenn du beobachtest


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

das würde aber nichts ändern ansonsten würde es ja funktionieren aber ich schau mal nach


----------



## Insane (15 Januar 2009)

ne ändern würde das nix aber dann siehst du mal was passiert wenn der zähler gesetzt wird. Kann es sein das an deiner adressierung was nich stimm ??? hast du das mal überprüft ??  auch in der Hardware ??


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Die stimmt sonst würde mehr am programm nicht funktionieren
das schließ ich bedenkenlos aus
machs mal mit der tabelle und dann meld ich mich nachher noch mal


----------



## Mike369 (15 Januar 2009)

Also passt alles ich hab keine erklärung dafür das es trotzdem nicht funktioniert


----------

